# Can you get Sequentially numbered garment tags



## UK Defender (May 18, 2011)

Is this possible?
I'd like each of my garments to have it's own unique number with the company branding.
I know it seems pointless but I would like each garment to feel unique & special


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

yes it can being done.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

I made these using a DTG printer for a project for the NBA. We designed a simple template, and DTG printed on some canvas like material that we bought at a fabric store. The fabric was printed with the tag image that had a design and a sequential number in each. Each tag had a small border that we used to cut the fabric afterwards. Then our embroidery department sewed the tag onto the shirt. The production cost was very low, but the value add was incredible.

Good luck!

-M


----------



## UK Defender (May 18, 2011)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> I made these using a DTG printer for a project for the NBA. We designed a simple template, and DTG printed on some canvas like material that we bought at a fabric store. The fabric was printed with the tag image that had a design and a sequential number in each. Each tag had a small border that we used to cut the fabric afterwards. Then our embroidery department sewed the tag onto the shirt. The production cost was very low, but the value add was incredible.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> -M


that sounds perfect - thanks for the feedback
I will be purchasing a DTG printer very soon so things are falling into place


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

UK Defender said:


> Is this possible?
> I'd like each of my garments to have it's own unique number with the company branding.
> I know it seems pointless but I would like each garment to feel unique & special


Yes, I had this done for the 10th anniversary of my line. I had them sewed onto the front bottom left hem area.

I don't know if the expense was worth it, but it was a fun project.


----------



## UK Defender (May 18, 2011)

Rodney said:


> Yes, I had this done for the 10th anniversary of my line. I had them sewed onto the front bottom left hem area.
> 
> I don't know if the expense was worth it, but it was a fun project.


thanks Rodney - I really like what you did, it's exactly what I have in mind. Initially I just want the brand to get noticed so if that means extra time and money then so be it.


----------

